# HEADLIGHT SHORT / 84 TURBO



## SNACKS67 (Mar 31, 2007)

HEY FRIENDS, WHERE WOULD BE A GOOD PLACE TO START LOOKING FOR A SHORT IN MY LEFT HEADLIGHT. IT WORKS ABOUT HALF THE TIME. NEW LIGHTS ALL AROUND, LAST WEEK. 84 TURBO, BURG/BURG, NON DIGITAL, NON LEATHER, 5 SPEED, A/C. 154 K. THANKS ALL FOR ANY HELP.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Start from the bulb plug and follow the wiring back. There may be a short or a bad ground. Make sure the plug itself isn't shorting out or corroded. It's possible the light switch itself may be going bad.....


----------

